

The Pmarca Guide to Startups, Part 9: How to hire a professional CEO - abstractbill
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/08/the-pmarca-gu-1.html

======
kansando
You know the Boston area VCs insist on replacing the founding CEOs. Are they
nuts?

------
staunch
I was going to print up #9 and read it over a nice casual lunch sitting
outside at a table in the sun. Now I get to re-read "Don't" 2000 times. Thanks
Marc, ya bastard!

~~~
adamsmith
Read your favorite of the others again. There's nothing like repetition!

"How can you internalize all of that knowledge?

I can give you two hacks.

First, use repetition. Download the audio versions of Paul Graham's essays,
burn them on a CD, and listen to them over and over again. Read books once,
identify the ones you like, and then read those again and again, every six
months."

    
    
     - http://blogs.xobni.com/asmith/archives/27

~~~
staunch
Yeah, you're totally right about re-reading. It helps a ton. That's actually
what I did today. Still, it's always more enjoyable to read something new.

One problem is that I've re-read (and re-listened) to everything PG and Pmarca
have ever posted on the damn internet, many times over. Now I just re-read the
best ones for the 20th time. I read/listen on the train, at lunch, and at the
park so my appetite is insatiable. Need. More. Content.

~~~
adamsmith
Haha. My two favorite startup books: High Stakes No Prisoners, and Founders at
Work.

(btw, who are you? email me at adam@adamsmith.cc?)

~~~
staunch
I bought High Stakes No Prisoners and never got around to reading it. Then I
gave all my precious books away when I moved (big mistake). Thanks a lot for
mentioning it! I have to buy it again. I can't wait to read it.

(I'm no one. Just Another Startup Hacker. Not a YC founder or anything.)

